# Blackflies Harriman St Park June



## MikeW (May 18, 2011)

Will it be very buggy June 4? Last experience hiking in June (in Vermont) was a bit tough. Thanks


----------



## billski (May 20, 2011)

*June, schmoom.*



MikeW said:


> Will it be very buggy June 4? Last experience hiking in June (in Vermont) was a bit tough. Thanks



It's a crap-shoot around that time of year.  In general, June sux for black flies.  The period can fluctuate two or three weeks one  way or another.  It also depends how far north you are going.  With all the rain as of late, the flies are apt to show up early this year since they breed in running water.


----------



## Nick (May 20, 2011)

Sounds like a dumb question from me but.... can't you just handle it via bug spray?


----------



## billski (May 20, 2011)

Nick said:


> Sounds like a dumb question from me but.... can't you just handle it via bug spray?



Not when they are crawling inside every orifice you have.  We're not talking a couple dozen.  We're talking about hundreds swarming.  Been there, done that.  Pretty disgusting.  

Practice safe hiking.  Always wear a net. ;-)


----------



## JimG. (May 21, 2011)

Bug spray is nasty...and nets are a pain.

Bugs seem to vary year to year. I've fished at Harriman and my impression was that the noceum were even worse than blackflies. But never to the point where it really affected my day.

Skin so soft works well.


----------



## billski (May 21, 2011)

JimG. said:


> Bug spray is nasty...and nets are a pain.
> 
> 
> Skin so soft works well.



I've come to the conclusion that it all depends on the body "chemistry".  Just a the same perfume smells differently on different people, I would hypothesize that SSS is equally as effective.  I've known many people who have used it with about a 50-50% effectiveness on the population.  Granted not a statistically valid sample, but interesting nonetheless.


----------



## mlctvt (May 23, 2011)

I just goit back from a weekend in Southern VT. I'm covered in black fly bites from just a few minutes outside working on my bike. 
I've never seen it this bad anywhere. Maybe the wet weather is to their liking? 

In my experience I've found that June is usually the worst month for black flies and mosquitos.


----------



## billski (May 23, 2011)

mlctvt said:


> I just goit back from a weekend in Southern VT. I'm covered in black fly bites from just a few minutes outside working on my bike.
> I've never seen it this bad anywhere. Maybe the wet weather is to their liking?
> 
> In my experience I've found that June is usually the worst month for black flies and mosquitos.



Black flies breed in running water.  :sad:


----------



## billski (May 27, 2011)

June 2011 is National "Great Outdoors Month" 
MECOA and the Bureau of Parks and Lands are working together to make it easy and inexpensive for Mainers to "get outdoors".
Source: http://www.campmaine.com/home.php 

Good way to kill of a whole bunch of tourists!


----------



## MikeW (Jun 5, 2011)

Got back yesterday-We did an 18 mi loop in Northern Harriman: Lichen, Lemon Squeezer, Long Path, Menomine, Red Cross, etc.  Overnight at the Wm. Brian shelter. Bugs were not bad. No blackflies (but I dont think you expect them this far south), ridges were no problem, a few mosquitoes near the streams and lakes. Deet 34%, and a nice breeze also helped. Real nice 2 days! Thanks for the replies.


----------

